# Ascensor de 4 pisos con compuertas



## edwinbm4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola:
Primero quiero decir que soy nuevo ene ste foro y espero no estar repitiendo este tema....
pero he buscado y no lo encuetro aqui..
lo que necesito es lo siguiete:
tengo un trabajo donde tengo que diseñar un cxto digital con las sgtes caracteristicas

"Un edificio de 4 pisos tiene un ascensor el cual funciona de la siguiente manera:
Tiene 4 pulsadores para que un usuario señale el piso al cual tiene que ir. En efecto, cuando se oprime el pulsador del piso en que esté el ascensor, éste transmite una señal al sistema de control del ascensor, la cual llega mediante dos líneas C1 C0 que indican el bit correspondiente al número del piso señalado. 
Diseñe un circuito digital que reciba la señal de los pulsadores de cada piso como entradas y que entregue el par de bits C1 C0 al sistema de control del ascensor que le indicará al motor que suba o baje el ascensor. Debido a que 2 ó más pulsadores pueden ser activados al tiempo (para subir), debe diseñar el circuito de tal manera que cuando esto suceda, el control le dé la prioridad a la señal del piso más bajo. 
Tenga en cuenta que, cuando nadie active el pulsador, entonces el ascensor se ubicará en el primer piso. Además, considere las posibles combinaciones de llamado, la posición del ascensor, la indicación de subida o bajada de éste y muestra el piso hacia donde debe ir."

lo que no entiendo es como tengo que hacer la tabla de verdad... estoy perdido...
gracias a cualquier aporte..


----------



## OZKR_86 (Mar 17, 2008)

creo que en vez de hacerlo con compuertas logicas debes usar algun tipo de pic y en base a la programacion asignes  los pisos como entradas y hacer comparaciones que si esta en un piso mas alto y se presiona un piso mas bajo se realize un conteo en forma descendente y si se esta en un piso menor al que se presione haga un conteo ascendente y despues volver a hacer una comparacion para que te diga si es el piso deseado o incremente elcontador(suba el ascensor) es una ideaa baga espero y con esto te des una idea y te sirva de algo


----------



## rasier (Mar 17, 2008)

Bueno edwinbm4 
yo hice ese mismo proyecto para el cole mio si quieres te lo puedo pasar 
pero lo unico es que tienes k cambiarle algo como 
1- Para el mio moverse tenias k pulsar el piso y luego darle a otro de aranque
2-tienes que usar mucha precision ya k los detectores del ascensor yo lo hice con 
diodos infrarojos k en eso detectava en k piso estaba el ascensor y me dava una 
combinacion logica, pero el tuyo es mas sensillo x que el mio yo lo hice de 16 pisos
3- Tienes que sentarte un buen rato a pensar x k es facil te dare algunos IC k son importantes:

74147/148 cualquiera (ENCODER)
este IC lo que hace es k un cada bit en uno de sus pines te da una combinación 
7485 /4585 (Comparador)
este lo que hace es que cuando tu introduces una combinación piso 2 (10) el te compara con el ascensor que esta en el piso 3 (11) entonces te da un 1 en una salida diciendo que el ascensor 
esta en un piso mas grande y ese 1 tu puedes hacer que el motor gire o hacia arriba o hacia abajo
4013 (Flip Flop tipo D)
este lo usaremos para seleccionar el  GO del ascensor para que no siga mas que lo debido 
creo que te aclare un poco.

BYE 

Rasier


----------



## pepechip (Mar 18, 2008)

hola
En este enlace tines uno de 8 plantas realizado integramente con puertas logicas
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/ascensor.htm
YouTube - Proyecto con maqueta de un ascensor - montacargas de 8 plantas controlado por puertas logicas

este otro video corresponde a uno que realice con un microcontrolador pic 16f84
YouTube - Proyecto con maqueta de un ascensor de 5 plantas controlada por un microcontrolador pic 16f84A[/quote]


----------



## edwinbm4 (Mar 18, 2008)

Muchas gracias... todo esto me sirve.. solo tengo que leerlo bien..
se les agradece


----------



## Bluefresika (Ene 21, 2009)

dada la simplicidad de que sólo tiene que sacar las letras P,B y H en el dispositivo 7 segmentos
P=abcdef\g
(\g significa negado de g)
B= abcdefg
H=bcefg

son 3 variables de selección P=00, B=01, H=10
x y a b c d  e  f  g
0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1  0
0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1  1
10  0 1 1 0 1 1  1

a=d= (/x)(/y)+(/x)y= /x (simplificado)
b=c=d=f= (/x)(/y)+(/x)y+xy=/x+y (simplificado)
g= (/x)y+x(/y) (puerta x-or--> x(x-or)y

Puedes hacer el circuito con dos inversores, una puerta o y una puerta x-or.
otra solución muy fácil sería utilizar un decodificador con dos entradas de control y 4 salidas.
a=d= operación o entre las dos primeras salidas del decodificador : salida de esta operación a las patillas a y d del 7 segmentos
b=c=d=f = operación o entre las 3 primeras entradas:salida de esta operación a las patillas b,c,d,f del 7 segmentos
g= operación o entre la segunda y la tercera entrada salida de esta operación a la patilla g del 7 segmentos.
la cuarta patilla del decodificador queda sin conectar...esta última solución quizás sea menos eficiente, utilizas un decodificador y 3 puertas... de la otra forma sólo 4 puertas, con dos integrados y pasandolo a puertas unitarias podrías representarlo.
Para controlar xy...bastaría con un sensor que incremente en uno, o decremente en uno el valor xy.
No olvides conectar las resistencias limitadoras de los 7 segmentos.


----------



## marlsx1311 (Mar 11, 2009)

estoy realizando el asencor de esta pg  http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/ascensor.htm  y no entiendo vairas cosas la cual no consigo quien me explique, mi pregunta es que va en el sensor de llamada? o donde va conectado? hay 3 y no se a que van conectado... si me pueden ayudar se le agradese mucho. . .


----------



## pepechip (Mar 12, 2009)

Ese punto es un simple cable, que con solo tocarlo detecta la pulsacion. Puedes utilizar una simple chincheta.
Si observar el video que subi a youtube en la maqueta yo utilice cono elemento sensor un portaled metalico. Creo que estos portaled hoy en dia son dificiles de localizar.

un saludo


----------



## marlsx1311 (Mar 12, 2009)

si ya creo saber como hacerlo, tengo 2 pregunticas mas, 1: en el modulo de deteccion de posicion utiliza switches normales? y 2: estoy simulando el circuito en livewire ya conecte todos los modulos, pero cuando pongo en 1 las 2 entradas del circuito de llamada la AND 4081 la salida me sigue dando 0, sera el programa o puede ser q hise un fallo en el circuito? gracias d antemano!


----------



## pepechip (Mar 12, 2009)

Cuando yo realice el proyecto original hace 25 años tenia el presupuesto muy ajustado y utilice una simple lengueta metalica que rozaba con otro contacto que tenia la cabina.  Recientemente cuando modifique la maqueta pense ponerle unos switches, aunque al final me decline por interuptores RED accionados por un iman.

Recuerda que la tabla de verdad de una puerta AND si en las 2 entradas tienes "1", la salida tiene que ser "1", aunque dezconozco porque motivo no te da ese valor.


----------



## marlsx1311 (Mar 13, 2009)

Exacto, es lo que me hace pensar, se supone que : 0+0 = 0 , 0+1 = 0, 1+0 = 0 y 1+1= 1, ni idea, tendre que utilizar otro programa para simularlo, y bueno muchas gracias, cualquier duda agradeceria mucho tu ayuda! despues te cuento cómo me fue!


----------



## pepechip (Mar 13, 2009)

Es posible que como una de las entradas el "1" la coge a traves del diodo 1n4148 que realimenta de la salida de la misma puerta y que tiene una caida de tension de 0,6v la entrada no quede muy bien definida. Si fuera este el error lo unico que tienes que hacer es simularlo con una tension de alimentacion de 12V y no con 5v. De echo el circuito yo lo tengo funcionando con 12v ya que al tratarse de CMOS tienen un margen de alimentacion de 3 a 18V.
Como comprederas cuando yo realice el proyecto original los simuladores no estaban a mi alcance, o bien nisiquiera existian, y actualmente no me he molestado en su simulacion.  
De todas formas es normal que algunos circuitos no funcionen bien en los simuladores.


----------



## marlsx1311 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yo de nuevo! hoy compré todos los componentes, pero no encontré el interruptor reed, y aparentemente no es para nada facil de encontrar, y quería saber que mas puedo utilizar, porque tengo entendido que los interruptores se deben activar solos, o no?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 16, 2009)

Puedes usar cualquier interruptor de boton normalmente abierto... solo que debe haber un contacto mecanico que presione el switch entre el elevador y el fin de piso

Con el reed solo huberas necesitado un iman para activarlo


----------



## marlsx1311 (Mar 24, 2009)

una nueva pregunta pepechip! los circuitos impresos que adjuntastes es del circuito original? o es el que usastes? y de cuantos pisos es el acensor del circuito impreso?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 24, 2009)

El circuito impreso es de doble cara y esta diseñado para 8 plantas, es la misma PCB que aparece en el video.


----------



## marlsx1311 (Abr 15, 2009)

mi pana, en el circuito impreso del motor, tienes un puente rectificador? y si es asi, tengo un transformador de 24 Volt,  2 Amp, no sera mucho? ..... y tengo q alimentar todo el acensor apartir del circuito del motor? sakme d esa duda y muchas gracias


----------



## pepechip (Abr 16, 2009)

El montaje de la fuente la realice en la misma placa por no poner otra tarjeta.
Tambien puedes utilizar un circuito mediante 2 reles para controlar el motor. Es el sistema que emplee en el ascensor de 5 plantas con un pic.
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/ascensorpic.htm


----------



## alviruvi (Jun 3, 2009)

hola disculpa yo tube un problema de esos, el problema es que el tal 4081 mantiene el estado al darle el alto en el pulsador y al momento de pasarlo wire live no hay el dispositivo 4081 ya que este la conexiones son diferentes al conectar el 74ls08 el cual si hay en el live wire.... talvez podrias decirme cual es nombre del integrado que representa el 4081 y q programa lo registra como para realizar las pistas y quemar la baquelita

saludos


----------



## jaba0001 (Jul 4, 2010)

el post ya es algo viejo.. pero si alguien esta interezaso *Y*o hize ese circuito en la U
aca dejo un video q*UE* hice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XBIfx5BTgc

si necesitas el circuito dejame  un comentario en el video o te paso el circuito en proteus


----------



## Larva93 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola, tengo armado la parte principal del ascensor, sistema de subida y bajada, reconocimiento de pisos etc. El tema es que necesito hacer un sistema de prioridad , es decir que si lo llamo del 2do piso y justo lo llamo del 3ro que responda al que lo llamo 1ro. El ascensor es de 3 pisos.

Esta hecho con compuertas logicas ya que es un trabajo para Tecnicas Digitales.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 20, 2010)

Hola Larva93

Ese sistema de prioridad para el cual estás solicitando ayuda debería, supongo, tener otras características.
Por ejemplo:
Qué debe hacer el circuito(sistema) si llaman más de una vez de otro piso diferente a donde está el ascensor?.
Qué debe hacer el circuito(sistema) si llaman una o varias veces del piso donde está el ascensor?.
Etc.

Tengo el circuito del cual adjunto una imagen, analízalo para ver si te sirve.

Este circuito da el siguiente resultado:
La tecla que presiones primero aparece en el Display “Prioridad 1”, la segunda en el Display “Prioridad 2”.....

Si lo modificas creo que te puede servir, por ejemplo si en el Display Prioridad X hay un 0(Cero) quiere decir que nadie llamo. Luego: primero ve el Prioridad 1, si hay llamada estará el número de piso a donde debe ir el ascensor,
Luego Prioridad 2, si hay llamada estará el número de piso a donde debe ir el ascensor...
Cuando llegue al piso de donde llamaron debe borrarse la Prioridad x correspondiente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pepechip (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola
Deberias de realizarlo de modo que el que primero llame sea el que determine la direccion del ascensor, pero que si la segunda llamada le pilla de camino, que realice esa parada.

Es el mismo sistema que el empleado en los hospitales.


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 21, 2010)

Claro, cada llamada simultanea cuando el ascensor esta en viaje debe ser puesta en una cola de eventos. Esa cola la ordenas de menor a mayor y le das ponderancia al orden.. y listo.. primero hay que resolver el analisis del problema, despues como hacerlo..


----------



## Larva93 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola, arme el circuito que tengo hasta el momento en el simulador livewire.

Aca lo dejo para que lo descarguen : Ver el archivo adjunto ascensor.zip


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola Larva93

Muy buen circuito falta muy poco para lograr tu objetivo mencionado en tu primer mensaje.

Lo estuve analizando y lo acomodé en otra forma, además le agregué unos Display’s de 7-Seg.

Veo que hay algo por corregir, según yo; cuando lo enciendes debería indicar que el ascensor está en el piso 1,
Sin embargo no importa ya que al presionar el 1 y la A en el teclado los Display’s marcan 1. luego si se presiona el 3 el motor da vuelta en un sentido y, al presionar A se detiene.

Como ahora el ascensor está en el tercer piso, si se presiona el 2 o el 1 el motor gira en el otro sentido y cuando “alcance” el piso de donde lo llamaron el motor se detiene.
Muy buen circuito de veras.

Si lograste esto puedes lograr tu propósito de que el ascensor vaya a donde se le llama primero.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 23, 2010)

Habiendo mas de un ascensor se toma como logica inicial que el ascensor que este en subida se encargue de parar solamente a los requerimientos de subida y los de bajada para bajada, aprovechando que "ya llega".

En caso de torres y donde ya hay mas de dos ascensores se programa uno de ellos que se encargue de los requerimientos de los pisos superiores y otro de los inferiores, siempre por la misma consigna de que llegue el que esta mas cerca, ademas si esta en subida o si esta en bajada..

El otro criterio que se utiliza en torres es asignar uno para los pisos pares y otro para pisos impares..


----------



## Larva93 (Sep 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, ya voy progresando con el circuito, cuando lo tenga terminado y andando lo subo.


----------



## josemanuelosunarios (Oct 17, 2010)

Larva93 dijo:


> Hola, tengo armado la parte principal del ascensor, sistema de subida y bajada, reconocimiento de pisos etc. El tema es que necesito hacer un sistema de prioridad , es decir que si lo llamo del 2do piso y justo lo llamo del 3ro que responda al que lo llamo 1ro. El ascensor es de 3 pisos.
> 
> Esta hecho con compuertas logicas ya que es un trabajo para Tecnicas Digitales.



de verdad esta muy bueno tu circuito y bastante complejo bueno para mi que estoy empezando si lo es ... y me mandaron a hacer un ascensor de tres pisos ... y me pregunta es que dispositivo le colocaste al ascensor para que te indicara que llego al piso al cual fue solicitado sin que los dispositivos de los otros pisos interfieran en el recorrido... 
ejemplo: si el ascensor se encuentra en planta baja y lo solicitan del tercer piso como hago para que el motor este en funcionamiento hasta que llegue hasta el segundo piso sin detenerse en el primer piso .. .noc si me explico... 
si puedes ayudarm,e con eso te lo agradeceria de verdad estoy sobresaturado por que no hayo como hacerlo.... ahorita solo tengo para hacer funcionar el motor dependiendo el piso a donde lo llamen es decir el inversor de giro ( subir y bajar), eso lo hice con el 74ls85 pero tengo un problema y es que noc que dispositivo colocar para hacer que se detenga en el piso donde lo han solicitado... espero tu respuesta y gracias por subir esa informacion que tienes te felicito muy buen trabajo...


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 18, 2010)

En tres pisos no tiene mucho sentido que tenga prioridad, la mayoria de las veces estara a 1 piso de distancia y en su peor condicion a 2.. Este metodo es aplicable cuando es de alto transito y ademas con muchas paradas/pisos.

*es que noc que dispositivo colocar para hacer que se detenga en el piso donde lo han solicitado..*

Simple cada pulsador de piso hace accionar "una memoria" del pedido. Si el ascensor va en subida, le dara prioridad o seguira la secuencia de memorias que le queden de paso, ya sea en subida o en bajada. Si solo hay una, va a ese destino... La memoria se limpia al momento de la parada en piso. Esa identificacion se hace con la instalacion que lleva el edificio en cada puerta hay un interrputor que se acciona con el paso de la cabina, si esta la memoria para, sino sigue..


----------



## josemanuelosunarios (Oct 18, 2010)

pienso que para que el ascensor se detenga en el piso al cual fue llamado ... deberias emplear tres sensores infrarrojos uno en cada piso de tal forma que por medio de una combinacion logica hagas que se active el sensor del piso al cual fue llamado de tal forma que cuando el sensor detecte la cabina este automaticamente hara que el circuito quede desenergizado ... bueno estoy aprendiendo y a lo mejor este equivocado... pero pienso que tiene un poco de logica de todas maneras lo simulare a ver si me funciona... si me pueden corregir se los agradezco....


----------



## luissebastian (Oct 21, 2010)

hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro! bueno mi idea sobre como hacer para que el ascensor para en el piso correcto es poner un comparador de magnitud ( 4 bits) el mismo integrado da la opcion de si es mayor , menor o igual! comparando con el piso destino vemos si es mayor hacemos que el motor baje hasta que sean = , si es menor subir  y si es = que detenga el motor ! espero ayudarte con esto! un abrazo a todos !


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 21, 2010)

Para que una buena automatizacion este correcta debe haber un control de proceso. La logica e interfases de potencia diran una cosa y la accion debe devolver un dato para comprobar que se viene haciendo.

En una instalacion normal ya es asi. Los antiguos o actuales no digitales a "puro reles" el rele hace de memoria. Cuando pulsas de un piso, el rele queda retenido haciendo de memoria. Cuando pasa por ese piso, el interruptor de piso al llegar la cabina abre el circuito y el rele se despega.. liberando la memoria mecanica.

El rele de direccion sabe si va en subida o bajada..


----------



## josemanuelosunarios (Oct 21, 2010)

que dispositvos podrian colocarse para que indiquen que el ascensor llego al piso ... sera que tendre que poner 3 switch para simularlos de esa forma ?¿ pero es que quisiera hacerlo mas automatizado.... con unos sensores o algo asi....


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 22, 2010)

A ver, repasemos. Todas las puertas tienen un switch en serie con el contactor de marcha, cosa que si alguna puerta es abierta sin la cabina en su piso, debe pararse la cabina, ok? Ademas no deberia abrirse!

Otro circuito es el de los switches de piso que estan por detras cuando pasa la cabina hay una cuña que los presiona y pasa.. en todos los pisos.. si hay memoria retenida, el motor para, sino cada piso que pasa quiere liberar algo que no esta memorizado..

Estos circuitos basicos -a mi entender- no requieren ser automatizados dado que son necesarios para que la cabina se mueva con seguridad. Se puede innovar en el control nada mas..


----------



## josemanuelosunarios (Oct 22, 2010)

gracias esa informacion me ayuda un poco... y que compuertas podria usar para implementar los datos en la memoria ?¿ por que manual como dices tendar que parar en cada piso... pero como podria hacer para que el ascensor estando en el piso tres baje para el uno sin que se detenga en el dos ya que por ley al pasar por el dos activara el pulsudor si se trata de estos dispositivos


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 23, 2010)

En ese caso si, debes cambiar la logica de funcionamiento. En principio los asensores comunes tienen un solo boton de llamada en el piso, entonces no sabes si el que lo presiona quiere ir para arriba o para abajo..

Primera modificacion.. un boton de subida y otro de bajada. Con ese cambio por piso ya tienes identificado cual es el requerimiento y habra que almacenarlo segun la logica que quieras aplicar... si esta en bajada la cabina o detenida y queres ir para abajo desde la cabina o desde afuera, que baje. cual es el problema..

Si viene con pasajeros y pasa por ese piso   y presionan para bajar, que pare, dado que el que va adentro y el que presiono el boton quieren ir para abajo..

En una palabra, primero hay que crear las reglas logicas y despues analizar en cada caso que pasaria si la cabina esta parada, si esta en viaje para arriba, para abajo.. como interactua con las reglas.. recien cuando tengas todo ese analisis de funcionamiento, podes pasar a ver como hacerlo!..


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 23, 2010)

Aver si te parece mi algoritmo, el sensor de piso yo utilizaria lo  mismo que las impresoras un par de laminitas que cuando el ascensor la  presione condusca y me de un 1 logico necesitaria una sola patita de  entrada ya que segun este mi algoritmo solo serviria para saber si se  encuentra en algun piso adjunto tambien la imagen (el switch tiene que ser colocado en la parte superior de cada piso)
Variables
---------
Direccion       = 1; //1 arriba 0 abajo
Pisos        = 0; //cantida de pisos a bajar o subir
PisoActual      = 1; //piso en que se encuentra actualmente
PuertaAbierta   = 1; //indica si esta o no la puerta abierta 
BotonPiso       = 0; //1bit para cada boton de piso si fuera para pics seria trisa
LLamadaDePiso   = 0; //1bit para cada boton de piso seria tambien otros bits del trisa o el b
SensorDePiso    = 0; //un bit de cualquier puerto de entrada 

procedimiento Desplazar( NoPiso ){
  //apagar la llamada
  si NoPiso = 1 { LlamadaDePiso[bit1] = 0; BotonDePiso[bit1] = 0; }
  si NoPiso = 2 { LlamadaDePiso[bit2] = 0; BotonDePiso[bit2] = 0; }
  si NoPiso = 3 { LlamadaDePiso[bit3] = 0; BotonDePiso[bit3] = 0; }
  si NoPiso = 4 { LlamadaDePiso[bit4] = 0; BotonDePiso[bit4] = 0; }

  Si NoPiso = PisoActual { Salirse; } //no voy a ir al mismo piso del que estoy

  //cerrando la puerta del ascensor
  CerrarPuerta;
  PuertaAbierta = 0;

  //calculo la cantidad de pisos a recorrer
  Pisos = PisoActual-NoPiso    
  si Pisos > 0 { Direccion = 0; }
  si Pisos < 0 { Direccion = 1; Pisos = Pisos * -1; } //lo vuelvo positivo
  //verifico que por lo menos aya algo q hacer
  while Pisos > 0 {
    //mover el acensor hasta que deje el piso
    while sensorDePiso = 1 {
      si Direccion = 0 { ActivarMotorDerecha; }
      si Direccion = 1 { ActivarMotorIzquierda; }
    }
    //seguir moviendo hasta que encaje en el siguiente piso
    while sensorDePiso <> 1 {
      si Direccion = 0 { ActivarMotorDerecha; }
      si Direccion = 1 { ActivarMotorIzquierda; }
    } 
    Pisos = Pisos - 1
    si Direccion = 0 PisoActual = PisoActual + 1
    si Direccion = 1 PIsoActual = PisoActual - 1
  }

  //abriendo la puerta del ascensor
  AbrirPuerta;
  PuertaAbierta = 1;
}

while(1){
   si ( (LlamadaDePiso>0) o (BotonPiso>0) ) y PuertaAbierta  {
     si LlamadaDePiso[bit1] or BotonPiso[bit1] { Desplazar(1); } //ir al primer piso
     si LlamadaDePiso[bit2] or BotonPiso[bit2] { Desplazar(2); } //ir al segundo piso
     si LlamadaDePiso[bit3] or BotonPiso[bit3] { Desplazar(3); } //ir al tercer piso
     si LlamadaDePiso[bit4] or BotonPiso[bit4] { Desplazar(4); } //ir al cuarto piso
   } 
}


----------



## josemanuelosunarios (Oct 24, 2010)

vaya veo que ese ascensor fue programado con pics y de verdad yo no he llegado a tener esos conocimientos muy complejo para mi pero gracias... lo quiero hacer solo con compuertas... bueno seria lo mas conveniente ya que la materia se trata de circuitos digitales... y si voy a trabajar con pics ya me estaria iendo a la parte de microprocesadores que es otra materia aparte...  

y con respecto al manejo del ascensor solo lo quiero manejar desde afuera... la puerta hasta los momentos queda eliminada... si me da tiempo se la coloco pero hasta los momentos solo quiero las funciones basica... que son el inversor de giro del motor... el sistema de llamado .. el sistema de parada...solo eso...

tengo esta logica con un comparador pero no se como hacer que se detenga en ascensor en el piso al cual fue llamado...


http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~msanch2/tecnoweb/recursos/ejercici/4eso/cirele01.htm#Proyecto_de_circuito_de_control_para_un_ascensor_de_4_plantas


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 24, 2010)

Segun la pagina que mandaste cada switch tendria que mantenerse presionado mientras el ascensor este pasando por el piso no importando si queda por ejemplo switch del piso 3 encendido y switch del piso 2 encendido lo que si importa por lo menos cuando el ascensor baja es evitar que no quede ningun switch sin presionar dando A=0 haciendo que el acensor vuelva a subir por lo demas ya lo simule y funciona bien, le agregue unas compuertas nor en las intenciones para evitar que presionen 2 botones a la vez por ejemplo que este en el piso 2 y enciendan el piso 3 y el piso 1 para mantener una cola de peticiones si hay que hacer otro circuito mas complicado tambien agregue un or al final para evitar que si ejemplo esta en el piso 1 y no hay ninguna intencion accione el motor por que A=1 > B=0 encenderia el motor.  te adjunto el circuito lo unico malo es eso que no puede atender mas de 1 llamada a la vez, si presionan 1 y luego otra se desabilitan las 2, saludos y espero su respuesta


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola josemanuelosunarios

Llegaste a ver el circuito contenido en el archivo ZIP Adjunto ?
En similar al que adjunta albertoxx pero con algunas explicaciones.
Espero te sirva

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 25, 2010)

Es importante que la luz del boton de llamada quede prendida cuando se registra la llamada para que no esten dandole al boton una y otra vez hasta que llegue la cabina, tambien conocer en que piso esta como para evaluar si sigo esperando o si voy por la escalera..


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2010)

y que detecte si un pulsador quedo pegado.
esta y otras normas son para casos de incendio.


----------



## josemanuelosunarios (Oct 25, 2010)

vaya alberto tu circuito esta muy bien gracias ... ahora vere como le hare la conexion al motor .... ya que tiene que ser con inversor de giro y ps con compuertas no lo he visto me serviria de mucho para que todo sea digital sin nesesidad de irme a la parte electromecanica es decir usar rele de ocho pines... y bueno carlos el archivo que me mandaste se ve muy interesante y tampoco tiene muchos enredos en cuanto a su conexion lo que pasa es que exactamente noc como funciona un encoder ... estuve consultando y me dijeron que se trata de un contador de pulsos que se utiliza para mandar una señal a un dispositivo ... incluso en la empresa los he visto conectados a un motor pero ellos son mas mecanicos que electronicos y ps imagino que su funcionamiento no sera el mismo o si ?¿


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 26, 2010)

Alli te va el control por reles con este diagrama podes controlar cualquier motor independientemente del voltaje del motor (segun el maximo amperaje que puedan soportar los reles)


----------



## josemanuelosunarios (Oct 26, 2010)

implementare el circuito completo y se lo bajare cuando lo tenga listo muchas gracias

de verdad me ha servido de gran ayuda sus items... como aun no se el funcionamiento del encoder hare el que me mandaste tu alberto... que tambien se ve bastante completo...

y de paso tenia problemas para simularlo gracias...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

No es malo echar un vistazo a otros trabajos para apreneder, pero el echo de pedirlo a tu mail aparte de viloar las reglas me deja ver un poco de lo que solemos llamar la regla del menor esfuerzo.

Yo también he sido estudiante y como tal me he enfrentado a los desafios propuestos y como tal se lo siguiente. Cuando se te da un trabajo para hacer por lo general te explicaron como funcionan las partes y no hay cosa más sencilla que la lógic(claro si eres un ser lógico) lo que se quiere que en algo real juntes las partes y presntes un conjunto funcionando...
Lo interesante de dicha propuesta es que al dar la posibilidad que tienen se pueden hacer de diversas formas dependiendo de cada uno y de los elementos utilizados algunos seran más complejos que otros otros seran demasiado sencillos, pero se trata de que tu lo pienses porque si copias y presentas el trabajo de otro, si cumpliste tu tarea pero que aprendiste? nada amigo un dia te recibiras y seras un 0 a la izquierda, ten un poco de amor propio


Mira que te lo piden con compuertas, cuandos los CI no existian y los tubos menos, ya habia ascensores de muchos pisos con algo que se concoe como lógica cableada, en la cual se empleaban reles como elementos activos de la lógica, eran tableros voluminosos, y funcionaban, quisiera verte intentar realizar uno de ellos y pero aún poner a funcinar un sistema semejante donde hay cientos de reles...
Lo que trato es que no te pase como a un ingeniero que hace poco se recibio, todo mundo le dio una mano le hacian los práctios hoy tiene un titulo y tiene temor de romper algo, lamentablemente no sirve para nada desde el punto de vista profesional, termino trabajando aqui en una playa de estacionamiento y luego se marcho a su provincia, ahor por lo menos da clases en un escuela secundaria


Parte de algo simple, un montacargas que debe subir y bajar cosas un circuito simple de autoenclavamiento que cuando llega a destino un final interrumpe el circuito y obvio por más que pulses subir no debe re arrancar luego queda que baje de uno y otro lado es lo mismo un sensor arriba y otro abajo, que puede ser un simple final de carrera una vez que haces esto que es resimple lo haces para un nivel más donde cada boton para cada piso queda asociado al final corrspondiente para que se detenga en ese piso a partir de ali, hacer el doble comando llamada de cada piso es el mismo que dentro del ascensor te manda a ese piso, es decir dentro tendras todos los pisos un boton por cada uno. luego implementas parada, y lo puedes ir acomplejando, como agregar prioridades a las llamadas primero lo puedes hacer en un simulador con simples relay hasta que lo tieens bien aceitado luego reemplazas cada uno de estos por compuertas y/o el conjuñnto de ellas y veras que no es nada del otro mundo y tendras la satisfacción de decir lo hice yo mismo.

Seria bueno que te hagas primero un diagrama de flujo como guia

Te cuento que el uso de compuertas es la versión sin relay de la lógica cableada y fue lo que le sucedio a esta(incluso se hicieron compuertas discretas y se trabajaba en forma modular, para facilitar el diseño y también las reparaciones)


----------



## rodo805 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola dejo un circuito con logica de relees para un ascensor para una casa de dos plantas sencillo, ya que estuve buscando uno asi de sencillo y no logre encontrarlo. Lo hice con la idea de controlar un motor trifasico, asi que las salidas se conectaran a un contactor inversor cuando tenga que girar para un lado o un contactor para el otro.
Cualquier sugerencia sera bienbenida, recien vamos a empezar a construir el ascensor en Julio y este sistema sera lo ultimo a instalar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2011)

Es un archivo del isis, podrias exportarlo en un formato gráfico, para que todos lo puedan ver? ya que no todos en el foro utilizan isis.
De esa forma recibiras mayor colaboración


----------



## Holas (May 29, 2011)

Te hago unas preguntas...! el kdp , que es ?

y el circuito funciona?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola Holas

Dirás KPD y no kdp Cierto ?

Este es un DigiSwitch. Es un conmutador que según el numero dentro del cuadrito interno entrega es sus salidas: 4, 3, 2, 1 el código binario correspondiente.

Y Sí, si funciona, solo ten en consideración que cuando sube el ascensor los conmutadores a la izquierda del diagrama suben también y si baja tambien lo hacen los conmutadores.

Esta imagen es parecida a la aparece en aquel enlace.
Trae algunas explicaciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Holas (May 29, 2011)

Okey , muchas gracias por la explicaciòn, mucho màs entendì...! , pero ahora tengo otra pregunta .Es la siguiente , tienes los nùmeros de los pines del segundo integrado , y las compuertas , de que integrado son , las que estan marcadas?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola Holas

Para encontrar los números de los PIN’s debes buscar las hojas de datos de los circuitos integrados.
Esas hojas de datos las puedes encontrar aquí: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/ .
Los que no tienen número de identificación son Compuertas NOT (Inversores). Tú puedes utilizar cualquier inversos pero que sea de la familia TTL. Como los otros, son 74LSxxx o 74xxx.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Holas (May 29, 2011)

O sea , que para hacerlo , son un total de 3 integrados?

Y los nùmeros de pines , de el primer integrado están bien?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola Holas

No, No es así. Fijate que los Circuitos que Traen en su interior compuertas NOT solo traen 6 por paquete. se requieren más de 6 para desarrollar aquel circuito.

vuelvo a repetirte: para encontrar los número de PIN's debes analizar las hojas de datos de cada circuito integrado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Holas (May 29, 2011)

Bueno , mirando un poco , me di cuenta que el integrado 7404 , tiene 6 compuertas negadoras , pero como yo recien estoy en mi segundo año de electrònica quisiera saber , si es fàcil de conseguir , ya que deberìa usar 3 , o sino , me gustarìa que me acesoren para usar alguno con mas compuertas , o si el 4049 , que es mas fàcil de conseguir , y que ya lo he usado .
 Pero quisiera saber , cual me combiene usar .


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola Holas
Si quieres saber si es fácil de conseguir el 74LS04 solo tienes que salir a indagar en las tiendas de electrónica de tu localidad y preguntar por él.

El 7404 es muy común en varias partes este es de la familia TTL.
Sin embargo el que mencionas 4049 es de la familia CMOS y no son compatibles con TTL.
Si decides utilizar el 4049 debes cambiar tambien el 74LS147 y el 74LS85 por otros de la familia 40XX(CMOS).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Holas (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola... ; bueno , me acabo de acordar de que tenìa que comentar de como me fuè , por el motivo de que no pude conseguir el dispositivo o componente , que da los nùmeros binarios (es decir lo tenìan pero no lo que precisaba por la forma del componente) entonces , recibì una ayuda de un profesor , y lo terminè haciendo con un 4511 , y 1 display .Lo que produce ese circuito (en mi casa , sòlo usando una entrada) , hice que el ascensor en el swich , cuando toca , y da un nùmero lògico "1" el display , enciende determinando el piso en el que està hubicado.

El circuito , es extremadamente fàcil , si quieren el circuito y el esquemàtico , avisen no hay drama en postearlo...!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Subilo asi el hilo queda más completo porque seguro que le puede ser de utilidad a otros


----------



## luismiguelacho (May 13, 2015)

hola soy nuevo en este foro. quisiera saber el funcionamiento del rele en ascensor.
tambien en que momento el motor se detendra por que no para en el simulador si estoy en el 1er piso y lo subo al 2do piso


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2015)

Hola luismiguelacho

A cuál rele te refieres ??
En qué número de mensaje viste ese rele ??
Cuál simulador utilizas ??. . . Puedes adjuntar una imagen de tu diseño ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 17, 2017)

Adjunto los archivos del ascensor de la extinta página de Diselc.


----------

